# HGH Injection Lumps



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Been using HGH 2 weeks now and after every injection I get a small painfull lump about size of 10p piece under my skin. Dont get it with HCG injections just hgh and it goes after about 3-4 days. Is this normal?

Steve


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Never had this myself with hgh mate.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

how much are you injecting?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

are u sure it's not the liquid u injected didn't spread around ?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I get this occasionally, I just put it down to the fluid dispersing a bit slower than usual. It always subsides after a day or two.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

adlewar said:


> how much are you injecting?


4ius a shot.

Not sure about the fluid dispertion idea, I always get these from HGH but never had it from HCG.

Steve


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

steve_1111uk said:


> 4ius a shot.
> 
> Not sure about the fluid dispertion idea, I always get these from HGH but never had it from HCG.
> 
> Steve


just cause you dont get it from hcg which i suspect you inject subq? does not mean you wont get it with hgh . they are 2 completely different compounds and dispersion times will be different .


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

boro_stu said:


> just cause you dont get it from hcg which i suspect you inject subq? does not mean you wont get it with hgh . they are 2 completely different compounds and dispersion times will be different .


Still dont buy this, HGH shot sub-q has a half life of 30-40 minutes, yet hangs around in my fat layer in a large enough amount to cause a lump for 3-4 days, carnt see it myself.

After 1 hour with that half life only 1/4 would be left, after 2 hours 1/16 of the original injected volume would remain, this aint going to last 3-4 days.

Steve


----------



## UKMainMan (Aug 8, 2010)

What brand are you using? Is the lump red looking, a bit like an insect bite?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its cr4p,take it back,there are warnings with pharma gh,to stop taking

and take back to gp or chem if you get this reaction.

low grade china products as well.bin it.


----------



## UKMainMan (Aug 8, 2010)

It could be anything but usually amounts to either bad hygiene (either with the UGL / user or both),

Purity,

It's not HGH 191aa it's 192aa,

Your body could be starting to create antibodies against the HGH itself etc etc etc...

Try pinning just bac water on its own and see what happens.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like its a normal side effect of hgh;

If you notice these less serious side effects, talk with your doctor:

Increased sweating.

Muscle pain or stiffness.

Numbness or tingling in your hands or fingers.

Pain, redness, burning, swelling, *a hard lump*, or skin changes where your shot is given.

Stomach pain, passing gas, or bowel problems.

Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue); body pain or stiffness; burning, tingling, itching, or numbness in the palm of the hand, fingers, or wrist; change in appearance or size of a mole; chest pain; depression; constant feeling of need to empty the bowel; curvature of the spine; ear infection; excessive thirst or hunger; fast heartbeat; fever; frequent urination; increased pressure in the head or eye; infection; *injection-site lump*, bruise, or redness that does not go away; injection-site rash, heat, or pus; nausea; pain or stiffness in joints; persistent or severe pain or ache at the injection site; severe or persistent swelling of the ankles, legs, hands, or feet; severe, persistent, or unusual headache; stomach pain; visual changes; vomiting.

Taken from lists of sides from 2 pharma grade HGH products.

Steve


----------

